# Hog kill thread.



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

With all the hog hunters here, lets start a thread showing hog kills, past and present. I for one enjoy seeing the hog pictures, esp the big boars, I'll post a few to start. Post away.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Another


----------



## guardianhntr (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's one from yesterday.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

guardianhntr said:


> Here's one from yesterday.


 Nice.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Another


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

guardianhntr said:


> Here's one from yesterday.


Where did you get him?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Another 1


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Only two with a bow. I killed a monster with a rifle.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

oktx said:


> Only two with a bow. I killed a monster with a rifle.
> View attachment 550505
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a nice one for sure.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Heres a couple good ones from a few years back.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Another


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Solo Todd said:


> Heres a couple good ones from a few years back.


Those are also some biggun's!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Myself and my favorite hunting buddy.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Some more


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

First one was a few months ago and the little guy was from yesterday.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

man i wish ny would get some hogs already. a few have been spotted around my parts. we need to get a bunch of breeding pairs. i want to hunt thme so bad.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool, keep them coming.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> man i wish ny would get some hogs already. a few have been spotted around my parts. we need to get a bunch of breeding pairs. i want to hunt thme so bad.


up the road from my house in owego is where they got out from. i havn't seen any yet but if i do i'll let u know. the farmer up the road kills about 10 a year


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Heres some more.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

davejohnson2 said:


> up the road from my house in owego is where they got out from. i havn't seen any yet but if i do i'll let u know. the farmer up the road kills about 10 a year


Give it time, at the rate they are spreading, it wont be long.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Some more.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

davejohnson2 said:


> up the road from my house in owego is where they got out from. i havn't seen any yet but if i do i'll let u know. the farmer up the road kills about 10 a year


wow really? does the farmer raise them?

maybe within the next 5 to 10 years we will have alot. im pumped now.


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

California Barrow


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow nice group of hogs there!!
Attached is my first hog i harvested with my bow while out hunting Osceolas with Florida Cracker Outfitters this past weekend. Got a bird too but with my gun. . .couldn't get the bow bird to take the necessary last 3 steps.


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## snookfishin (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not finished setting up my new bow so I took the 243 out yesterday and shot this nice sow.

















And a few others from this year


----------



## SBbowhunter (Feb 10, 2009)

Awsome pics everyone 


KEEP 'EM COMIN!


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's a couple for my Florida trip this past summer. The red Boar broke both his tusks off.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll add some more.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Dam, that's a hog!



guardianhntr said:


> Here's one from yesterday.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

More.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep em coming.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

few more.


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's one from this past September. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=461103&d=1222987832


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Uno mas!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=459808&d=1222726075


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice pigs I love seeing some big boars unfortunately all I have is my brother with a big ol sow I shot during rifle season and his first buck


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

My daughter's first









Another from my daughter


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

MJ from Oregon said:


> My daughter's first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*Here are a few from Florida.*


----------



## FeetUp (Dec 26, 2008)

*Dang it!!!*

You all got me wantin' to go hog huntin' now.

Nice hogs!!!


----------



## Noeardgoat (Mar 23, 2009)

MJ from Oregon said:


> California Barrow


Holy Moly! Where in CA did you hunt such large hogs???


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice, keep em coming.


----------



## hoyt ultratec (Feb 23, 2006)

*my 2 cents*

mine from last year


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

Noeardgoat said:


> Holy Moly! Where in CA did you hunt such large hogs???


Out of Garberville. I hunted with Jim at Arrow5. Awesome place and Great People!!!!

Mike


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

hoyt ultratec said:


> mine from last year


 Nice hog!!!


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Lots of pics here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=452


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*solotodd is a hog killing machine*

but I had to chime in the fun too.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep em coming.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Theres got to be more.


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Here are a couple of California sows, first is 170 pounds and 2nd is close to 300.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Its not legal to hunt hogs in Kansas!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Any more?


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*I could not resist*

Solotodd I can't take credit for this one but I found it on the Texas bowhunter site. it fits the thread!!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

easeup said:


> but I had to chime in the fun too.


 Not a hog killer right now, we have had 18" of rain in the last 10 days and my hunting ground is 3' deep right now.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Slid off yesterday afternoon and killed these 2.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep em coming.


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Great Thread!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Come on guys, show your hawgs.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

lastyrs hogs 

got couple more 2 weeks ago using that TC and my Hawken will get the pics soon enuff! 

what I like guns too!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

My 300lb russian boar, busted off teeth from rooting around in 10'' of frozen ground! Second pic shows my sow and ram with it.


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Arrow H said:


>


Nice hogs!!


----------



## FL-StrangMusic (Oct 9, 2007)

*fall 08 bowkill*


----------



## SROutdoors (Mar 25, 2009)

Great hogs guys!!

Are there any good areas for a DIY hunt for these animals?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

FL-StrangMusic said:


>


How much did that sucker weigh? He's a nice hog.


----------



## FLwombat (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

this yrs rifle kill


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey there!!!!!!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=561416&d=1240008545


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Posting for a friend but here is a few more.


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

A few still on the hoof in Kentucky. These belong to Guidehunter28, trail cams from his land.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Heres another from this afternoon, keep them coming.


----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

*California boar.*


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep them coming.


----------



## FL-StrangMusic (Oct 9, 2007)

JohnBSox said:


> How much did that sucker weigh? He's a nice hog.


Right around 225-250 I'd guess. He was a big boy for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Went to FL last weekend and we shot 6 hogs on video. I shot two with one shot out of the ASAT blind at about 5 yards. Had a great time!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Went to FL last weekend and we shot 6 hogs on video. I shot two with one shot out of the ASAT blind at about 5 yards. Had a great time!


 Cool !!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

there is a lot of bacon on this thread...love to see those big ol hogs..nice work fellas..


----------



## dos (Jul 11, 2008)

*Dos Plumas Ranch Pics....*

Nice pigs everyone...I see some happy kids in those pics...Thought I would add a few of my own...


----------



## chrismclean (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice hogs fellas.
Neve knew there was so many hogs over in the US.
Plenty down here in australia.

Looks like some of you blokes go alright on them hogs.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice pics Allen(dos), anyone looking for an awesome texas hunt check out Dos Plumas Ranch. Here is my small hog from there, first bowkill.


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome Thread!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Got to be more, keep them coming.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

*California Boar (repost)*

Sorry, I changed hosting providers and the other link is invalid.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Do many of the southern states consider hogs as nuisance animals with no bag limit? Just curious. Friend of mine goes to Texas every year for hogs. They hunt in a trophy whitetail ranch and they can take as many as they want there. They consider them a nuisance and let you kill em for real cheap! Nice pics everyone!!!


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

lunk2002 said:


> Do many of the southern states consider hogs as nuisance animals with no bag limit? Just curious. Friend of mine goes to Texas every year for hogs. They hunt in a trophy whitetail ranch and they can take as many as they want there. They consider them a nuisance and let you kill em for real cheap! Nice pics everyone!!!


On private land in most Southern states they can be hunted year around with no bag limits. On most public land they have a season and bag limit, two a day during both small and big game season.


----------



## dos (Jul 11, 2008)

*more nice hogs....*

Thanks Lance for the kind words...you know we work hard to make guys happy! Keep in touch with us....
Thought I would post more pics....


----------



## dos (Jul 11, 2008)

*more from Dos Plumas.......................*

sorry forgot to attach the pics the first time around....


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm going to feel up my feeders tomorrow and gonna go on a killing spree, LOL Pictures to follow.


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

Solo Todd said:


> I'm going to feel up my feeders tomorrow and gonna go on a killing spree, LOL Pictures to follow.


Need Help...will travel for food and sport.


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I posted this question in another thread but, is there anywhere to hunt hogs in Indiana? I've heard that there are hogs down by hoosier national forest, anywhere else? How would a guy go about hunting them by the forest?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry, but I'm no help, to far north for me.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Dont really take pics of hogs as we have so many but I have these on my computer.
The last one is from a few weeks ago when my dad took two guys out for a weekday afternoon hunt. They spent some time cleaning that evening.

Those hogs under the feeder are just sleeping waiting for it to go off later that evening. We have picutres of them staying and sleeping them for a week straight. We have one picture with 6 pigs and about a dozen buzzards sitting around.


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

My first ever... Tasted awesome too!! Ghost


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Buck Liggett (Apr 23, 2009)

We have a few in Cali too.


----------



## Buck Liggett (Apr 23, 2009)

Some more Cali hogs


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shoot Like A Girl Pig Photo*

My first hunt! The first pig I shot, squealed, ran in a circle and died right at our blind...thought I would hyperventilate, but then got to stock the second pig that looks like "Babe".


----------



## Buck Liggett (Apr 23, 2009)

Double lung with a montec, pics are entrance & exit.


----------



## Buck Liggett (Apr 23, 2009)

More Boaring pics


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*Friday night FOB -o-Piggy*


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice hogs guys! Some monsters in here.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

I love this thread keep the big pig pics comin


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Buck Liggett said:


> More Boaring pics


Nice hogs!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

SLG2 said:


> My first hunt! The first pig I shot, squealed, ran in a circle and died right at our blind...thought I would hyperventilate, but then got to stock the second pig that looks like "Babe".


Cool & good shooting!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

MKNOX said:


>


Nice.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shoot Like A Girl*



Solo Todd said:


> Cool & good shooting!!


Thanks! I'm searching for the photos, I cleaned both of these pigs too! Quite nasty...especially when I was pulling the innards out...I'm as proud of cleaning them as I was shooting them!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep em coming.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I killed 2 this afternoon and didn't havemy camera. #160 & #75 sow.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

*My last trip*

Both were about 150 lbs.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

KIlled this little guy this afternoon, not the biggest, but it eat real good. He make #11 of the year.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

floridabowman said:


> Both were about 150 lbs.


 Good deal. Where are you in Florida?


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

All California WILD hogs:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

JHOArrowslinger said:


> All California WILD hogs:


 Nice hogs there!!


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

SoloTodd, where you at in GA?


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice hogs


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

a few more from earlier this year in CA:

The second pic, the one with the two hogs; i shot the large boar in the back with my bow, he spun at my shot and the arrow went the length of the body. Went back to the truck and grabbed my rifle, jumped the hog a few hours later and ran after him, trying to bay him up....which he finally did, then i had to put two 7mm's in'em to put him down...very tough critters!


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

this one's an absolute monster....3.5"


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

JHOArrowslinger said:


> this one's an absolute monster....3.5"


 Good hog, nice cutters & wetters


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

*My biggest ever*

Thought I would go ahead and post my best hog. Last time I posted it on AT I got in a pissin match with someone that insisted there was no way that I got the hog on free range ground. It was a barr hog and indeed from a no fence piece of ground in GA.  One pic is after we got him out and cleaned up some and the other pic is where he layed when we walked up on him. This hog was my first kill on any kind of video. Shot him on the ground at about 3-4 yards!


----------



## DVF (Apr 13, 2009)

No real big ones yet . But it's not from lack of trying. Three and counting with a bow. Here is one from Jan. 
Dan


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thought I would go ahead and post my best hog. Last time I posted it on AT I got in a pissin match with someone that insisted there was no way that I got the hog on free range ground. It was a barr hog and indeed from a no fence piece of ground in GA. One pic is after we got him out and cleaned up some and the other pic is where he layed when we walked up on him. This hog was my first kill on any kind of video. Shot him on the ground at about 3-4 yards!


Thats a good one for sure !!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Was on a lease down here for a few years one of the guys shot a barr like that , 
we used to cut the small boars in the summer..FINE EATING :darkbeer:
Congrats on that beast


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Wishbone said:


> Was on a lease down here for a few years one of the guys shot a barr like that ,
> we used to cut the small boars in the summer..FINE EATING :darkbeer:
> Congrats on that beast


It was the best tasting hog I have ever killed no doubt about it!


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Frikin' HOGS!!!!*

Killed these while turkey hunting here in Oklahoma.. shot two, missed a third one and it was the closest of all three!!  Go figure!


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Im so jealous. I wish we had hog's where I live in NY! Congrat's to all.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep em coming. >-------------->


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Where's the hogs?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice tuskers


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have any pictures, but I have three videos. I have killed 14 in the last 45 days.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt2R0gTw_Sc

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjqVEy-I8Ms

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtwjlO2Wj6c


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I just posted a second webcast with a bunch of hogs getting shot, including a great clip where I killed two hogs with one shot out of a ground blind. www.aimnlowtv.com, shows 2 and 3.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

man, I am pumped. I am going out this weekend. try to stick another North American Rhino. Loook out!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

I did get this brown boar last week. It was too dark for the camera to pick up.


----------



## Junebug13 (Mar 5, 2009)

*5-08-09*

I am not sure how to get pics on a thread

DSCN1065.JPG
Copy of DSCN1066.bmp
DSCN1067.JPG


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice hogs fellas











*ELITE ARCHERY: GTO, GT500, E-FORCE*


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

keep them coming boys


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Hog killing pictures you say????? Here is a start, more to be taken soon!!!!!


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## R. Lang (Apr 4, 2009)

Like the pictures!
I know nothing about hog hunting, but would love to do it. What time of year are they in season??


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

R. Lang said:


> What time of year are they in season??


You can hunt hogs in Florida year around with no permit on private land. I, along with my son, are going on our first ever hunt next weekend. We will be going after hogs.


----------



## R. Lang (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a start. Thanks a lot AKM!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Killed #12 of the year this afternoon.


----------



## tfosterjr (May 18, 2004)

Great Pics! Keep bringing the bacon


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Didnt get to kill him with my bow but this was my first hog....and the addiction has started now I just need to find a good place in GA to start killen em'


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

lungbuster123 said:


> Didnt get to kill him with my bow but this was my first hog....and the addiction has started now I just need to find a good place in GA to start killen em'


 Good deal. Where r u at in South Ga?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

tfosterjr said:


> Great Pics! Keep bringing the bacon


 More Georgia boys showing up.


----------



## tfosterjr (May 18, 2004)

Solo Todd said:


> More Georgia boys showing up.


Yea, all ya gotta do is mention huntin or food and they come out of the woodwork:mg: LOL


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Solo Todd said:


> Good deal. Where r u at in South Ga?


Im about 15 miles outside of Columbus but I killed that pig on the Tensaw river delta in south Alabama


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Show off your hogs here, keep the pork trail going.


----------



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

MY FIRST AND ONLY!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

RUTTING BULL said:


> MY FIRST AND ONLY!


How come its the only one you wanna kill?


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is one piggie about to become dinner!


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*FOBs...*

DO the job!!


----------



## livinadream (May 20, 2009)

*i gotta get in the woods*

its been a few weeks hard to get in the woods when the trout are in the surf like mosquitos in the marsh but here are a couple from the past
























and little bros first


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's #13 of the year. After counting pictures, I'm pretty sure this one make #200 with the bow, I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*Dr. hog whacker*

Solo, you are the Dr.!
there must be a ton of pigs down there in them southern woods!!!!
congrats on #200, my friend.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Got this one yesterday in the avocado grove, 150 lbs boar complete pass through with the Vectix


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

easeup said:


> Solo, you are the Dr.!
> there must be a ton of pigs down there in them southern woods!!!!
> congrats on #200, my friend.


Don't know about that, I just try hard and often.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Solo Todd said:


> Don't know about that, I just try hard and often.


Hey solo when you gonna let me come over and lay the smack down on afew???


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

lungbuster123 said:


> Hey solo when you gonna let me come over and lay the smack down on afew???


 Wish I could, but I'm a guest on this land.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Where are the killers at?


----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

*Another to the collection.*

Shot this one a couple of weeks ago down near Fresno. Small sow, but boy does she taste good! Brought my bow, but had to use my rifle as this was at the last hour of the hunt. I'm the camo head on the left and my awesome hunting partner on the right. That's the pigs in front.


----------



## HUNTNMT (Dec 10, 2005)

*East Texas Hog*

Traveled down to a friends place in East Texas and shot this hog. It is my biggest ever. Killed Mid- February. Nice to get out of the Montana snow for awhile.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool, keep them coming.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Where's the pork?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Leaving for FL in the morning. Going down to bowfish for rays, but have the hunting bow and camo packed in case we get plenty of rays early in the week...if so, then off to shoot a hog or two before heading home. Maybe some pix next week.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Here is one I got while in TX at Knowlton's Laguna Vista Ranch, Jed is with me in the pic. First hog hunt and it for sure won't be my last, heading to SC end of Aug.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

DeeS said:


> Here is one I got while in TX at Knowlton's Laguna Vista Ranch, Jed is with me in the pic. First hog hunt and it for sure won't be my last, heading to SC end of Aug.


Cool. Your hooked now!


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

Heres my biggest.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

El Boone said:


> Heres my biggest.


Nice one there.... weight?


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

Hogs and Javelina


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

El Boone said:


> Heres my biggest.


 Nice hog. Close to #400 ?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring on the pork >------------------->


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

where's the pigs??


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

My Biggest!










My Girlfriends first bow hunt!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Basinboy said:


> My Biggest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, congrats to your girl on the 1st bow kill.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Todd! Should see her first deer! :smile:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Just visit my profile and look in my album. i have killed 10 or 11 hogs with a bow and I don't know how many with a gun. down here in central Florida, hogs are almost a pest up at our hunting lease because we have so many and they run the deer off.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep the hogs coming.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Just visit my profile and look in my album. i have killed 10 or 11 hogs with a bow and I don't know how many with a gun. down here in central Florida, hogs are almost a pest up at our hunting lease because we have so many and they run the deer off.


Yep. I'm sitting at about 40 from East Texas (near Buffalo). I'm going to have to scan the pics into the laptop though. Sure have seen alot of nice hogs on here though.


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are some we caught in a trap.









Here are a couple others. Most of these are rifle kills.


----------



## Baybuzzard (Aug 3, 2008)

Shot two about the same size right at dark within 15 minutes of each other....waited til morning for the tracking jobs. This is the second one I shot










and here is all the first one left me










Thought it was a good hit...right in the pocket...must have been a little low...bled real good but gave out after hundred yards but we followed specks of blood til we jumped him laid up against this tree all night. Was only a spot of blood in his bed about the size of a quarter.

How bout a game cam picture?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Top-my best Tusker of 15 hogs & bottom my favorite color hog i have taken.


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

My first hog kill, Shiloh Hunting Ranch, Sept.5th 2009.
Won't be my last!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring on the hogs. Now that deer season is starting, surely some porkers will wonder by. I was walking in to my stand yesterday and walked up on 9, 2 good boars, a fat sow and 6 piglets, I should have let the air out 1 but didnt want to mess up my deer hunt.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep the hog thread alive.


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*pork in the near future?*

I finally get to go out next weekend....just maybe I can contribute


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Hog number one last weekend.











Hog number 2


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Grateful Hunter said:


> Hog number one last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

solo todd said:


> keep the hog thread alive.


ttt


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

See the story under the Thread " The Alphamax Strikes" This is my biggest so far of about 35 so far this year.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

MKNOX said:


> See the story under the Thread " The Alphamax Strikes" This is my biggest so far of about 35 so far this year.


Nice, keep knocking them down!


----------



## Mr10ss (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm waitin on my invite there ol Solo Todd ol buddy. Never had a place to get after hogs. I'm up in Rome but can drive most anywhere.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Mr10ss said:


> I'm waitin on my invite there ol Solo Todd ol buddy. Never had a place to get after hogs. I'm up in Rome but can drive most anywhere.


Shoot me a PM after deer season and we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Help keep the hog thread alive.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Solo Todd said:


> Help keep the hog thread alive.


Where are the hog stickers?


----------



## cwd500 (Oct 9, 2009)

my first bow kill this past october the 18


----------



## JJHACK (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a special passion for hog hunting. My business in Africa and my time in the USA and Canada is split equally hunting hogs with both gun and bow. I could post well over a hundred pictures of hogs from several countries. Here are a few of my favorites. They begin to look the same after a few dozen. 


















































































*Slick trick blood trail kinda short though*


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

I will need to find my hog pics and post they all look great. Can anyone point me in the direction of a good hog hunting place? I don't mind driving 3 to 4hrs for a weekend hunt. We are trying to plan a hunt for some time in late Feb or march. The place we went the last two times is no longer doing them and the last time wasn't very happy with rooming and service.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

JJHACK said:


> I have a special passion for hog hunting. My business in Africa and my time in the USA and Canada is split equally hunting hogs with both gun and bow. I could post well over a hundred pictures of hogs from several countries. Here are a few of my favorites. They begin to look the same after a few dozen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, hogs have become my passon also. I keep 8 feeders running 12 months a year for them on some land we have here. We wont shoot any yount boars either.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

B.Hunt said:


> I will need to find my hog pics and post they all look great. Can anyone point me in the direction of a good hog hunting place? I don't mind driving 3 to 4hrs for a weekend hunt. We are trying to plan a hunt for some time in late Feb or march. The place we went the last two times is no longer doing them and the last time wasn't very happy with rooming and service.


Here are a couple that are in the Cumberland Mtns of Tennessee.

Clarkerange Hunting 
Caryonaoh Lodge
Wilderness Hunting
Tennessee Extreme Hunting

Hope this helps.

Todd


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

Solo Todd said:


> Here are a couple that are in the Cumberland Mtns of Tennessee.
> 
> Clarkerange Hunting
> Caryonaoh Lodge
> ...


Thanks have you hunted at any of these places?


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

I just saw a show on the Discovery channel called PIB BOMB, said that wild hogs are populating too fast and they live in 40 states, good show you guys would like it. Someday I want to go to Georgia and hunt some. :darkbeer:


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

*this ones huge*

check what i got





























































i would run if i even saw that lol..........


----------



## RackChaser71 (May 25, 2008)

170lb sow from south fl


----------



## CUbowhunter (Aug 21, 2009)

*hogs*

Wish I would have had my bow on this hunt, although I would not have been able to kill as many.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

B.Hunt said:


> Thanks have you hunted at any of these places?


I have hunted all of them, but it's been a couple years. They are all good. Bowsite has a hog forum, there is lots of good info there as well. If Oklahoma isnt to far for you, Shilo is very good I hear. Hope this helps.


----------



## AYue (Feb 20, 2009)

Shiloh Ranch, OK 2008


----------



## Pine Sniper (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pigged out on Thanksgiving!*

125lb boar that I gave the ol' "carbon injection" on Thanksgiving mornin


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

This was my bow kill i have one more but killed it with a gun. Hog hunting is a blast.


----------



## ISOP&YJER (Oct 24, 2009)

Largest Hog ever taken at Osceola Outfitters, St Cloud Fl. Circa 1998. Subsequently, record broken. Shot with my Fred Bear Custom Kodiak Takedown.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

ISOP&YJER said:


> View attachment 685334
> 
> 
> Largest Hog ever taken at Osceola Outfitters, St Cloud Fl. Circa 1998. Subsequently, record broken. Shot with my Fred Bear Custom Kodiak Takedown.


Cool.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring on the pork.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

ISOP&YJER said:


> View attachment 685334
> 
> 
> Largest Hog ever taken at Osceola Outfitters, St Cloud Fl. Circa 1998. Subsequently, record broken. Shot with my Fred Bear Custom Kodiak Takedown.


AWESOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not a very good pic but this is a 130# boar I arrowed back in October. He came in right at dark, I followed his leg up to the elbow and let the arrow fly. The Stinger tipped arrow found it's mark and the pig let out a deep "huff" and to about a 25-30yd walk and killed over.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*300lb boar*

i killed this one at wilderness hunting lodge in monteray tenn.


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

2009 Hog


----------



## Yukon Mike (Dec 12, 2009)

*Oklahoma hogs*








Some pictures of my 2 sons. These were from 07 but we had a blast.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

keeping it alive!




























have more, but they are on my home computer...


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hog's down*

Here are a couple I got early this year (Feb). Been hunting them hard in the same place this fall/winter and haven't seen but two pigs. They went nocturnal on me, even with no pressure. They're eating my corn like crazy, but not showing up until well after dark. Maybe as the groceries start getting harder to find, they'll come in earlier.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

45er said:


> Here are a couple I got early this year (Feb). Been hunting them hard in the same place this fall/winter and haven't seen but two pigs. They went nocturnal on me, even with no pressure. They're eating my corn like crazy, but not showing up until well after dark. Maybe as the groceries start getting harder to find, they'll come in earlier.


I've got a cure for night time hogs, Hawglite.com take a look at it. I've killed a bunch of hogs at night, its also a blast.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Here piggy piggy.


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

yall are lucky, i know hogs are a varmit to you but i would love to go hog hunting. is there anywhere near maryland to hunt hogs?


----------



## aleway (Dec 27, 2008)

Got my first hog this afternoon. Got off work early at 2 and by 255 he was in the truck after driving 20 minutes to get to my spot. Public forest, in the snow, and just plain luck. Perfect headshot right in bottom of ear. .257 roberts with 115(I think) gr. ballistic tip. Snuk(sp?) up to 80 yards from 150 when I first saw it. I Just took an old road today where people had been saying that had seen them. While I was sneaking down the road and seen them in a grown up field. I wanted to shoot offhand as soon as I saw them but I was so nervous I wouldn't do it. I've been after a hog for a few weeks and never could find any. I had to just sit there about a minute and calm myself and not get in to big of a hurry. I eased in and finally got to a good tree down across the road to get a good rest off of and had to wait a few minutes to get a good shot. Finally had a wide open head shot so I aimed at the bottom of ear. I had leather work gloves on squeezed but the gloves made it go quicker than I anticipated and made an absolutely perfect shot. It dropped like a rock and I couldn't get any good shots at the rest of them.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## joebow09 (Sep 22, 2009)

*bump*

lot of great pics lets see some more!!


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

15 yards away sitting on the ground. I'm 6'3" 200#










Killed these 2 with 1 shot 3-blade rage @ 40yards. Passed through the 1st one and spined the back one.



















Little Piggy


----------



## bjbeggs (Dec 12, 2009)

I just moved to Northern VA near DC. Does anyone know anywhere around NOVA where I could do some boar hunting?


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Cheated and used a rifle


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Went out this afternoon, got close on 3 differeny groups, just couldn't connect.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep em coming.


----------



## dbldroptine (Aug 18, 2006)

Texas Sow


----------



## greg005 (Sep 6, 2006)

My Hawaii pig


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

My Hunting Partner last Saturday(185 lbs)











My sow(125 lbs) this past Wednesday











From two weeks ago(100 lbs)


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Good kills, keep them coming. Lots of hawg talk now since deer season is over,I killed 4 last week and didnt have my camera:mg:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Knowlton's ............thanks, Jed


----------



## gtizzle67 (Nov 16, 2009)

any hogs from jersey????


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

gtizzle67 said:


> any hogs from jersey????


im going to keep my mouth shut :zip::zip:

thats just to easy :wink:


----------



## gtizzle67 (Nov 16, 2009)

PAstringking said:


> im going to keep my mouth shut :zip::zip:
> 
> thats just to easy :wink:



and why is that?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*A few good pigs*










Double Fober 1:










Double Fobber 2:










Just Last week:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice kill's there. I dying down here, my land is 2 -3' under water right now.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We getting 40 MPH winds, near Zero & snow. Stayin close to the fire tonight & MaMa too.


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Going to be in Charleston, SC in the end of March for work. Any suggestions for trying to get a hog before I have to come home


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Couple of more hogs here. First pic is my second hog and next two is dad's. I took him to my spot today. Forest service road was closed due to snow and we had a looong walk and drag out of there. Good thing one of my friends was with us to help drag. I've got a couple under my belt now and it's time to get after em with the bow. They don't seem to hear very well or I've just lucky every time. They were always feeding so maybe that's why they didn't hear us ever. I had one close encounter but couldn't get a shot and missed a different one since i've started trying to kill em.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

that is 6'2" man beside that thing
it was 320lbs we shot it three times with a bow nine times with a 9mm and 5 times with my 12 ga with 00 buck.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Dewboy said:


> Double Fober 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOB's did their job huhhh.:thumbs_up


----------



## buck76 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like to take my kids on a hunt does anyone have any suggestions where to go. I figure a hog hunt would be best as far as cost .Pm me if you got any ideas


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

*God Bless Texas!*

Here's some kills from TX and some game cam pics from my lease!:thumbs_up



















Grim Reaper exit:



















Grim Reaper entry:


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

*While yalls season is over, mine is just getting started!*


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

*trail cam pics*


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

My first two pigs









Big boar I shot this year


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Blood_Trail said:


> Here's some kills from TX and some game cam pics from my lease!:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Blood Trail, I see my old buddy Howie there. Too cool, he a hog killer far sure, we're both shoot for Hawglite. Tell Howie Todd said hello.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

smfb09 said:


> that is 6'2" man beside that thing
> it was 320lbs we shot it three times with a bow nine times with a 9mm and 5 times with my 12 ga with 00 buck.


Very nice hog.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

TexasRedNeck said:


> My first two pigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey Blood Trial, tell Howie to post up some kill pictures, I know he got em. Now if it would only quit raining and the water would go down, I could get to killing some.


----------



## lungpuncher125 (Dec 5, 2009)

Solo Todd said:


> With all the hog hunters here, lets start a thread showing hog kills, past and present. I for one enjoy seeing the hog pictures, esp the big boars, I'll post a few to start. Post away.



what part of georgia do you hog hunt?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

lungpuncher125 said:


> what part of georgia do you hog hunt?


Southwest, Lee County.


----------



## lungpuncher125 (Dec 5, 2009)

Solo Todd said:


> Southwest, Lee County.


 i just leased some land in americus... plan on going down there soon... what are you hunting over or you stalk hunting?


----------



## Lurch2824 (Jul 20, 2009)

I hunt Twiggs County, alittle south of Macon. I called my brother in law to see if the river had went down enough to go and he say it was still up. I'm ready to stick some pigs.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*I'm always Fobbin' when I'm Hoggin'*



3dn4jc said:


> FOB's did their job huhhh.:thumbs_up


Oh Yeh! Those not Fobbin' when they're Hoggin' are missing the boat. They give you instant feedback about your shot. Many times you can see them bounce off the critters, but even if you don't see them bounce, a fob laying on the ground near where the animal was standing is usually an indication of a hit, and most likely, a pass through. A few seconds under a faucet and I'm ready to replace the blades, stick the fob back on, and go again! Fobs are my UTILITY grade fletching! I just don't see any reason to shoot anything else when hunting open shooting lanes. :thumbs_up


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

Here's one from last week:


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

For all yall hog hunters out there, PLEASE USE GLOVES WHILE CLEANING HOGS!!! I almost lost a good buddy of mine, Howie, back in 2007 to a staph infection in the brain due to cleaning/skinning an infected hog.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

The hog thread is alive and well.:darkbeer:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Blood_Trail said:


> For all yall hog hunters out there, PLEASE USE GLOVES WHILE CLEANING HOGS!!! I almost lost a good buddy of mine, Howie, back in 2007 to a staph infection in the brain due to cleaning/skinning an infected hog.


Good advice here.


----------



## longslide (Feb 17, 2008)

*Nc hog*


----------



## Lurch2824 (Jul 20, 2009)

Blood_Trail said:


> For all yall hog hunters out there, PLEASE USE GLOVES WHILE CLEANING HOGS!!! I almost lost a good buddy of mine, Howie, back in 2007 to a staph infection in the brain due to cleaning/skinning an infected hog.


Always. Been doing that for years when I had heard about it and tell everybody I know to do the same. Very good advice here and everybody should take this to heart and live by it.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

My last kill (Feb 2, 2010) with my .22-250. 192 lbs.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Well here in NE Indian we don't have any wild hogs, but here is mine form a trip I took to a farm in Southern Ohio in 2003.


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I just got the news from my buddy, we might be going to Georgia to take out some hogs! He said he's still working out the details but said there's a strong possibility....


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

SteAlthunter said:


> I just got the news from my buddy, we might be going to Georgia to take out some hogs! He said he's still working out the details but said there's a strong possibility....


Good deal.


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

*Australian Boars*

Heres a few from a recent trip with my son and daughter.

Daughters first Boar:thumbs_up









Sons with a couple


















Dad trying to keep up with the kids:happy:.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's two of mine

1st one is me and my daddy, 2nd one is my buddy in the back ground. My buddy is a 320lbs. lineman just for size refrence


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Rock Steady said:


> Heres a few from a recent trip with my son and daughter.
> 
> Daughters first Boar:thumbs_up
> 
> ...


Man, those are some nice boars!


----------



## swampghost (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is 1 I shot. For those that don't have them and wish they did...be thankful...be very thankful.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome thread! There are a few of us coming down to Texas in April to try our luck at bowhunting hogs. We will be in N.E. Texas. Do most all of the wild pigs have teeth like that? I'm hoping to get a couple with some nice teeth in them.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

t-roys said:


> Awesome thread! There are a few of us coming down to Texas in April to try our luck at bowhunting hogs. We will be in N.E. Texas. Do most all of the wild pigs have teeth like that? I'm hoping to get a couple with some nice teeth in them.


Not all hogs have good tusk, boars 2 or older normally start having good teeth.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool. Good to know. So a boar that's a couple pounds or more might grow some?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

The water is finally down, we filled up 4 feeders, 1000 lbs of corn. I'm going on a killing spree now!:darkbeer: Pictures to follow, I'm a month behind now, this time last year I had already killed 10 or so.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

man I am so jealus of you guys who have hogs close to hunt. Really don't want minnesota to get them but somewere close enough for long weekend hunts.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

wademiller said:


> man I am so jealus of you guys who have hogs close to hunt. Really don't want minnesota to get them but somewere close enough for long weekend hunts.


They'll be there in time.:shade:


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

ya I know. It's only a matter of time and they will be in almost every state. Except maybe alaska.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

wademiller said:


> ya I know. It's only a matter of time and they will be in almost every state. Except maybe alaska.


just read in another thread alaska has some hogs. did not know.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I filled my feeders Sunday, went and check them this afternoon and the hogs haven't hit them yet. Will have to try again Friday afternoon.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I going after 'ol ugly tomorrow if it don't rain me out


----------



## norcalray (Jan 13, 2009)

MJ from Oregon said:


> California Barrow


Awesome Pig. Where was it taken?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I shot a good boar tonight, it thinks he's #300 plus, trail him about 75 yards and he got into some deep water and lost the blood. Argh!!! Will go back tomorrow and see if I can find him. I hate to lose anything that I shoot!!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Solo Todd said:


> I shot a good boar tonight, it thinks he's #300 plus, trail him about 75 yards and he got into some deep water and lost the blood. Argh!!! Will go back tomorrow and see if I can find him. I hate to lose anything that I shoot!!!!


Found him a day late, he got into the deep water and couldn't trail him.:angry:


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Any pics??


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Shot a 200+ lb tusker yesterday. I will try to get the pics from my buds cell phone. He had a broken tusk on one side and 4" on the other side. Double lunged him but the arrow stopped on the farside armor plate. He only went 40 before he crashed.:teeth:


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Pics Pics Pics!!!


----------



## Devyn88 (Oct 20, 2009)

*hogs*



txcookie said:


> lastyrs hogs
> 
> got couple more 2 weeks ago using that TC and my Hawken will get the pics soon enuff!
> 
> what I like guns too!


Where at in Arkansas did you kill them?


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

j3dgu said:


> Shot a 200+ lb tusker yesterday. I will try to get the pics from my buds cell phone. He had a broken tusk on one side and 4" on the other side. Double lunged him but the arrow stopped on the farside armor plate. He only went 40 before he crashed.:teeth:





t-roys said:


> Pics Pics Pics!!!


Well the best I could do at the time was a buudies cellphone camera. This is the broken tusk side. He has 4 inches exposed on the other side.


----------



## farle30 (Mar 10, 2010)

are those hogs for around your place in OR ?????


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, you guys are killing me. I'd love to shoot a hog! I wanna shoot one so bad I can almost taste it:tongue: We have some feral hogs here around west central Missouri but they move around so much it's hard to find them. I'd love to hunt a place where they are everywhere! One of these days I guess...


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring on the hogs!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just can't seem to catch up to 'em these days. If I go at night they come in the morning and vice versa. I feel an all nighter coming on!!


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

got this one with the dogs and my trusty buck knife...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Just moved to another property. Finally some daytime hogs.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ok, I am a novice hog hunter. Killed 2 w/ my bow. I hunt them just like i do deer ( in a lock-on), w/ corn to bait them. I am having trouble patterning these things. They will come in 1 day a week and demolish the place and not come back for a while. However, i have a trailcamera out there with flash and i am wandering if I am spooking the dang things. The things seem to be very elusive. In the past I have been able to somewhat pattern these things with my camera, but I am falling short this time. I shot a nice 200# Piney rooter 2 months ago and am having trouble closing the distance on another one after that. 


advise or tips please!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring on the pork!


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

My son and I just got back from Working Man's Bow Ranch in Daingerfield TX. Had a great time. It was my second trip. My son killed his first hog last weekend. A 90 lb boar walked 23 yards from the stand a nice shot from a crossbow dropped him. The first pic is my boar that I dropped with my Truth 2 taken during my first trip. The hog weighed around 160 lbs. Awesome place to hunt. Lots of hogs and great people. Felt like I was part of their family.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some of my hogs.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is one more.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pic's everyone! man I wish I could hunt hogs...:embara:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

JDS-1 said:


> Nice pic's everyone! man I wish I could hunt hogs...:embara:


It has to be the most fun and affordable hunt out there. All day in a ranch, two hogs for $200 bucks! Hard to be in the off season. Check out our hog hunting videos on You Tube...one each year for the past two years: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aokTPw1t9Z0

www.youtube.com/results?search_query=boar+brothers+2010&aq=f


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

From may 20th 2010.


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

Good buddy of mine back when he used dog and knife only! Good pic!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1031328&highlight=piggy


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Dang It!!!I wish I could have stuck some of them hogs! Great Pics!

Ummmm:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

How about a little smoke front and hind quarters?? Maybe some nice smoked backstrap. Oh yeah, and two pans of smoked ranch beans!!!! :set1_pot::set1_pot:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I killed a pretty good sow this afternoon, I'll get some pictures posted tomorrow. Keep the thread alive.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just a few different hunts.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

I got this one a few weeks back.











Here's a video of another one I killed last week. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X5OxzjHbxw


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Some new pix from early April in FL.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Some new pix from early April in FL.


Very nice.


----------



## boguesound (May 15, 2004)

*North Carolina Hog*

280 lb on the coast of NC 
Darton AS300 Bow, Goldtip arrows, Muzzy MX4 ... shot from treestand, through lung, heart, lodged in opposite leg ... ran about 30 yards.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

boguesound said:


> 280 lb on the coast of NC
> Darton AS300 Bow, Goldtip arrows, Muzzy MX4 ... shot from treestand, through lung, heart, lodged in opposite leg ... ran about 30 yards.


that thing looks like he has some nice cutters, good job and congrats! :thumb:


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

Great pictures!!! (Yes, I'm trying to get my post count up)

A military base near me is beginning to be over run with feral hogs. We took several small pigs last year with rimfire rifles. The regs there only allow you to hunt with whatever weapon is legal for the game in season. The only time we can carry a bow is during archery deer season (October-February). As it is public land, the place is crawling with hunters during that time and the pigs either go nocturnal or into deep cover.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring on the pork!


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Heading down to Texas on Tuesday to bring home the bacon again!


----------



## PSJOFRN19 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's one from Missouri.


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I beetle clean skulls. All Degreased, and whiten. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

I got this on last Friday.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIwPvlpvDUQ


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

coop1212 said:


> Hey guys, I beetle clean skulls. All Degreased, and whiten. Email me at [email protected].


nice, what town are you in? 


one my buddy killed


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

:thumbs_up great pix


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm in ms. Hog came from Texas


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

*here are some*

First Some from the 90s

















some mardis gras hogs from a couple of years ago:

























































































Some WMA Hogs:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Where's all the hog killers?? Keep the thread alive.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

never added mine from April


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring on the pork.


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## handl042 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good looking hogs fellas got me wanting to go hit the wood right now.


----------



## FULLATTACK (Jul 19, 2009)

does a Javelina count as a hog/pig?


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

Don't have many with the bows just yet, but hopefully will add to them soon. 

So here are a few, with rifle, handgun, and archery,

45 minutes from leaving the barn to bringing home the bacon









360# 









400+ boar....









400+ sow...









First with a bow, 70 pound sow,









Last pic 200# sow with a bow...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool pics of some neat kills guys. Man I wish we had them here so I could have something to hunt during the off season.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep them coming guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

killed last week. first kill with my new destroyer. 100# sow


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep the hog thread alive.


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

couple of my hogs, both free range....big pig killed hunting peanut fields in GA, smaller one shot in NC. Smaller hog looked better after we roasted him whole.:thumbs_up


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Heading to Texas the 22nd of this month! Hope to have pics of my success after that. Great Thread!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

Follow the *LINK* to a Bowtech/BlackStump roundup, D350, 82nd and Solider, all taken cleanly with nice solid razor sharp *BlackStump* Broadheads.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's a few from the last couple weeks.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

hawks667 said:


>


:thumbs_upgreat pics hawks


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep the pork coming.


----------



## rp11 (Jul 20, 2009)

Boar taken a few years back. Heart shot!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Now that deer seasons are ending, the hog kills should start showing up. Keep the pig thread alive.

Merry Chrismas to all!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Bow season was slow and got the offer to shoot some piggies.. He made great sausage


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice Looking Hogs.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are the two I took last weekend in September

First was a 250#+ taken from a treestand, 15 yd heart shot, went 40 yards.









Wasp Boss after passin through first pig.









Second was arounds 150# 12 yd shot into the shield, went 150 yards got a second arrow in to speed things up, and that was it!









Love hog hunting!!!! Can't wait to go again!!!!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is one of mine from the past.


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

1st one I shot in November 2009... the second and third just the last couple of weekends. My hunting consists of funnel areas while I'm hunting deer. I don't bait or go looking for the pigs... they find me, and my arrows. :wink:


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

And here's the first Boar's skull mount...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good female shooting partner of mine, Annette Pettigrew shot this nice size hog 700lbs last week.

She a shooter for sure. Mathews female pro on 3d circuit and believe me guys she can shoot. She shot several whitetails and a bear.


----------



## jakev10 (Aug 2, 2009)

Awsome thread!!


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Guys great stuff love those hogs. Got a stupid ? were did all his hogs come from, old farm land from long ago or maybe free rangeing hogs gone wild. We have a few here in NE AR not that I want them here I know they are very distrutive. Is there really such a thing as a Russin boar that has been maittng with this ferrul hogs that make them so big.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Where's the hog killers? 2 more weeks and deer season ends here, them the feeders will be filled and the hogs will be shot>------------>


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Got a trip planned to Texas the weekend of Jan 21st. I'll have pics up as we shoot!


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

We have a bunch on our property but never see them. Do you guys hunt them at night? What is the best way, we have tried trapping as well? Help with hog hunting?


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Get ya some corn, a red flashlight, and your bow. Have fun!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm hoping to get my son & Daughter on a trip for Hogs after Deer Season. I've been many times to Tx. & Ok. since we don't have them in our state (I am thankful for that-I've seen the destruction they can do). It lets us get away from the snow & cold & some fun family time Bowhunting. I'm meeting friends in Ok. in June for an annual Hog, fun filled Bowhunt.
Photo 1, My largest tusker-6 charges later (with hounds), My Red one I like the most(ground blind) & another nice one from a tree stand.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got home from Texas. Working Man's Bow Ranch treated us right again. Saw lots of hogs and had lots of laughs. My 10 year old brought home a nice sow with his crossbow. I'll get a pic posted ASAP.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

\
I shot this one in tenn back in 2004. The one on the right.


----------



## OStateDrenalin89 (Sep 23, 2009)

my first hog with a bow last month


----------



## supercajun (Jan 24, 2011)

call me cruel but they didn't run


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

supercajun said:


> call me cruel but they didn't run
> 
> 
> View attachment 985558



Lol, did you run out of arrows???


----------



## supercajun (Jan 24, 2011)

t-roys said:


> Lol, did you run out of arrows???


haha actually no i always keep 3 cheapo aluminum arrows with small game heads in my stand for ***** and squirrels so i used them on the lil ones and my muzzys on the momma


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Deer season is over and got my hog gear ready!! Tomorrow night is the night!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Keep em coming!


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

I got more...


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

Kill em all boys, kill em all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is one from well hum I reckon yesterday now.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Man..This thread has me itching to try hog hunting. We have them around here, I just dont know where...nor how really. never been. Question, how do wild hogs taste compared to farm raised hogs?(not store bought pork, but farm raised)


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Recurve days.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Bare bow compound. A couple of runts.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

codykrr said:


> Man..This thread has me itching to try hog hunting. We have them around here, I just dont know where...nor how really. never been. Question, how do wild hogs taste compared to farm raised hogs?(not store bought pork, but farm raised)


here ya go >>>---> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1430145


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

2 more of my Bow Kills. These are the size I like best.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm heading to Texas a week from today. I can't wait. I'm going to a place called 3 fingers bowhunting on an exotic hunt which includes unlimited hogs.


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

i love hog hunting as much as deer hunting...just seems like the perfect game for bowhunters

240# boar and 50# sow...46# hoyt dorado using 200gr. magnus heads









public land sow..45# hoyt gamemaster2 using 150gr. steel force heads









and this MONSTER boar weighed in at an amazing 24#


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

supercajun said:


> call me cruel but they didn't run
> 
> 
> View attachment 985558


MMMMMMMMMMMMM bitesize.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Texas hog hunt with a client....gun kills

My big sow









clients boar...









my freezer filler...


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

guardianhntr said:


> Here's one from yesterday.


That is huge


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

I got this ole'boy in my back yard 2 or 3 years ago. Its about 100lbs and I also shot a smaller one about 80lbs,its laying on the garage floor when I took the picture. I shot them with Ruger 10/22.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to metion that I live in western Indiana LOL


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's afew....sorry most are with rifle's. Most of them were shot while predator hunting.


----------



## ashk (Jul 27, 2009)

Heres one from Hawaii


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well he ain't dead but has just been promoted to the top of the hit list


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Nitro1970 said:


> Well he ain't dead but has just been promoted to the top of the hit list


He's a good one, hope you can kill him.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Heading out today around 4ish to see if I can introduce him to Slick Trick


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bump, I havent been around for a while, but been killing the hogs. Killed #26 this year this afternoon, will post picture tomorrow. Keep the hog thread alive.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's my attribution to this thread. Killed in January this yr with a bow.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are some from this season...all of them were killed by my brother, my dad, or myself.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

All were killed with a knife and or caught live and handcuffed.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow, some really nice hogs on this thread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

99 pounds dressed at the processor. The BMXS and the Grizz Trick 2 did a number on him!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

There are some big hawgs in Hawaii!


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

gymrat70 said:


> There are some big hawgs in Hawaii!


Hello Gymrat. On the island where I live, the hawgs don't usually live long enough to get really big. In the public hunting area where I hunt, a big boar would be about 150 pounds. I have heard of 300 pounders on other islands in Hawaii. I haven't hunted long enough to shoot anything that most people would consider really big. How about the hawgs where u live?


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

_


miwai said:



Hello Gymrat. On the island where I live, the hawgs don't usually live long enough to get really big. In the public hunting area where I hunt, a big boar would be about 150 pounds. I have heard of 300 pounders on other islands in Hawaii. I haven't hunted long enough to shoot anything that most people would consider really big. How about the hawgs where u live?

Click to expand...

Yeah Hawaii has SOME big hogs. LOL I got one a few weeks ago that I thought was huge ............ about 160lbs. I think they grow bigger on the mainland myself. I do know of a few dog and knife hunters on Maui and and the Big island that regularly kill 170 plus boars though. I believe the hogs here in Hawaii do grow bigger tusks for the most part though._


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Too bad the pigs around here don't get big like hogzilla. Lol. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

miwai said:


> Too bad the pigs around here don't get big like hogzilla. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If they did I would hunt from a tree stand a lot more! LOL


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a video of one I got a few weeks back.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IB47stieRg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Catdaddy. I really enjoyed ur video. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's a hog from Sunday.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

The before shot.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Last month.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

This afternoon.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Some more.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Another


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

I got this one in Screven Georgia with a good friend and fellow AT'er Gary Frye. We had some good laughs on that trip. I got this one and my other buddy got 1 also but shot a 2nd one he never found. Lots of fun and lots of hogs


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Before:









After:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's 4 more from this afternoon.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

. More pork.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Got another one yesterday...


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Man you guys down south are lucky, I wish we could just hunt year round. We cant even hunt coyotes year round here....Can't wait to retire


----------



## Pine Sniper (Dec 12, 2009)

Had to try out the effectiveness of the new bloodtrailing pistol last weekend and some from this past season.


----------



## daniel4191 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Now that deer season is over, we need to bring the hog thread back to life. Post the pork. I filled up my feeders today and will start shooting them later this week.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Bring the thread back to life.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

That hog is huge. Did you kill with one arrow?Great job



guardianhntr said:


> Here's one from yesterday.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

heres some


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

*Heres some*

300# wattle hog. (hint), never shoot one with a 3 blade rage in the shield...


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

never clean a hog but by the pics I have seen doesn't seem that very many people gut them in the field. any reason for that?


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's one......


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's my first hog, tipped the scale at 215lbs


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, I'd love to get in on some of that!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello old thread. Any hog killers around.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Here ya go bud...
Gave her the 2" Hypodermic Injection









Solo Todd said:


> Hello old thread. Any hog killers around.


----------



## daniel_chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Tx Panhandle hog.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a couple from this spring. Click the first two pics to view the kill shot on video.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Not a bow kill, but this is my latest--254# taken with 12-ga and 3" mag #4 buck.










Trapped 3 of the 5 shoats pictured, and shot the other two with a .22 when I walked up to the trap and they stood looking at me with a "WTH?" expression.










Killed this boar about a month ago with rifle--didn't get a weight as it was too wet in the pasture to drive to him or to drag him out.










Big sow--










259# boar w/bow. You can see the Bear Razorhead sticking out of his hide-










One-shot kills--20-ga with 3# mag #3 buck










Sometimes the .22-250 makes their eye pop right out of their head--










12 in this trap, and I had 9 more in two other traps same morning for 21 total.










I can go on and on, and I earned the nickname "the pig murderin' fool" several years ago. Now I do feral hog control for ranchers who don't have time to "kill 'em all"

Sat one of my stands last night w/bow and 5 shoats came in--got the first one, all ran off. Nocked another arrow, and in a minute or two, 4 came back and I shot and missed. Nocked another arrow and the same 4 came back again--shot another one that squealed and they left and didn't come back (but I still had 2 more arrows).


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

my wife and I have killed a few


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAb98hBCkPg


----------

